
NASA is currently CLOSED - johnhenry
https://nasapeople.nasa.gov/shutdown/shutdown.htm
======
jtaft
For here am I sitting in a tin can

Far above the world

Planet Earth is blue

And there's nothing I can do

------
aboutruby
Looks like it was pretty well anticipated and planned

~~~
Waterluvian
Doesn't the US government shut down like twice a year for at least a day or
two? I assume this is a canned webpage used multiple times.

~~~
wongarsu
It might seem that way, but since 1997 there have been only 3 shutdowns:

2013 under Obama over the Affordable Care Act

2018 under Trump over Immigration

2019 under Trump over the Border Wall (still ongoing)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_federal_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_federal_funding_gaps)

~~~
extra88
4, there were two shutdowns in 2018.

~~~
wongarsu
Technically yes, but I didn't count it because that one ended before the next
work day started.

------
faissaloo
I must say this is really quite entertaining. Unfortunate how many people are
suffering because of it though. Why exactly are government shutdowns a thing?

